# Tuna on Horse Sense



## horse sense (Oct 4, 2007)

Had to work but my son and several of his college buddies decided to make an overnight Sunday Monday. They left early afternoon after Church and headed south. Dont no all the details since I was working but they brought back a mess of Tuna and a limit of jacks. water was blue around 100 miles south of OB, lots of grass but not much action on weedlines, Yet. Im goung to try to post a pic.

Keith


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

looks like there is enough fish there to give out to all the neighbors! good job guys


----------



## horse sense (Oct 4, 2007)

*tuna*

Yea.

We've been giving as fast as we can. The tuna does not freeze very well, so better to eat it fresh.

Keith


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Tuna Burgers :thumbup:


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

That's a mess of tuna for sure! If you vacuum seal the tuna it does alot better in the freezer. I've kept it vacuum sealed for 3-4 months several times with no problem.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Mess of fish. Congrats


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Freezes fine for tuna salad, great trip and congrats!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Yea Keith I was over there Monday afternoon nice haul for sure seven yellowfin 25 blackfin and a 7 big jacks...your boat was loaded down. Adam wanted to give me some tuna but I had some from Sat.


----------



## horse sense (Oct 4, 2007)

*tuna*

They had a blast. It was a little crowed for me but young boys ( men) don't need as much sleep as us older folks. Its shaping up to be a great offshore season. Blue water is here and grass, just need some more bait to show up.


Hoping to get out again this weekend.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Tuna tuna tuna. One to many for me. Lol
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job!!


----------



## Brew23SeaHunt (Oct 5, 2009)

*possibly Big Eye*

Nice haul! Were they at a drill ship? (exact one not to be named).... Think I saw that boat out there, 3 boats total that night at that spot, I was on the larger charter boat. If that sounds familiar, we were catching big eye tuna, not yellowfin, which look very similar. I know how some people are on this forum, so before anyone gets excited, Im not claiming to be a Tuna expert but the captain and crew I was with def are. The 2 species look very similar, but Big Eye are usually more "plump" and the fin isn't as yellow, and most say Big Eye has higher fat content so slightly more tasty.


----------

